# Baden Powel Language School Morelia



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

Hola,
Can anyone give me any info on the Baden Powell Language school in Morelia or other language schools? I'm thinking of doing a week there this summer.
Thanks,
Rich


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Might be easier to deal with a smaller school like CELEP in Patzcuaro ... but do email them to check schedule. They often contract with schools up north over vacations.

Spanish in Mexico. Centro de Lenguas y Ecoturismo, A.C. CELEP

Also most schools want you there the week before for evaluation and scheduling


----------



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks, I'll check it out. But is the Baden Powell school difficult to deal with?
Rich


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

YaVengo said:


> Thanks, I'll check it out. But is the Baden Powell school difficult to deal with?
> Rich


Email them. Slow, incomplete or unsatisfying responses will give you a good idea. I've been to a small school in Cuernavaca that sent me an on-line Spanish test to check my ability.

Never dealt with Baden Powell, but they are a large school (not necessarily better) and may not be as flexible or as hungry as smaller schools


----------



## Kimpatsu Hekigan (Sep 12, 2009)

I've known several Americans who've studied at Baden-Powell in Morelia, and they uniformly give it high marks, especially if you're at the intermediate level and above. 

I've also met a few Americans who took classes at CELEP in Patzcuaro. It's a much smaller operation. The beginning Spanish learners were pleased with their experience and enjoyed the environmental emphasis. The more advanced speakers not so much.

FWIW,

-- K.H.


----------



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info.
Rich


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Big thumbs up for Baden Powell. I studied at schools in Spain, Costa Rica and several places in Mexico and among all those schools I had the best teachers at Baden Powell. The other students were a mix of really interesting people from Europe and Canada as well the US. 
Many language schools change ownership and go down the tubes but, to the best of my knowledge, BP is still run by the same folks. I was there in 2007 so it wasn't that long ago.
I say go for it, you won't regret it!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Just another note to add to sparks comment. BP isn't really all that big. The school director knew all the students and spoke to them daily. The school itself was good (and there are many good ones) but I was impressed with the caliber of the teachers.


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

Just to second what most people are saying. We have had students at our Spanish school who have studied at BP and at CELEP. BP got uniformly good reviews, while CELEP not so much. Have fun in Morelia, the center is beautiful, and it is worth going out to Patzcuaro for at least a weekend if not longer.


----------



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks,
I appreciate your input.
Rich


----------



## MISSELY (Jul 10, 2010)

Baden Powell is an excellent school. I deal with them as a book distributor and their taste in literature for their students in impeccable.

Regards, 

MissEly


----------



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks. I appreciate the input.
Rich


----------

